# Mt Baker Jan storm gopro



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

can't figure out how to embed

Some of my go pro video from the mid january storm at Mt. Baker.

Music from the movie Hanna


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

You always use the code that is listed after v= which is this case would be '*sZvcwCXcwBw*' Wrap that bad boy in youtube tags which are provided under the advanced reply section and enjoy.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> You always use the code that is listed after v= which is this case would be '*sZvcwCXcwBw*' Wrap that bad boy in youtube tags which are provided under the advanced reply section and enjoy.


thanks bro, i was sitting here for an hour putting in different codes tying to get it to work.


----------

